# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied

## jaslake

Was attempting to respond to a Thread...clicked on Go Advance...received this...twice...





> Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied
> What is going on?
> You are not allowed to access the requested page. If you are the site owner, please open a ticket in our support page if you think it was caused by an error: https://support.sucuri.net. If you are not the owner of the web site, you can contact us at soc@sucuri.net. Also make sure to include the block details (displayed below), so we can better troubleshoot the error. Block details
> Your IP: 75.187.255.188 
> URL: http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...eply&t=1124474 
> Your Browser: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.1; Trident/6.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.3 
> Block ID: BLKUNF1 
> Block reason: Your request was not authorized due to its content (HTML code not allowed). 
> Time: Mon, 08 Feb 2016 14:52:54 -0500 
> ...

----------


## jaslake

Received the same another 5 times...what's happening?

Ahh...it was that damned "<"

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi Jaslake*




> ......
> Ahh...it was that damned "<"



Glad you have the problem solved..  Just for info / further reference.. It is the damned _"one of those character combinations"_ - This time the " _< in combination with 4 numbers or 4 "normal" Letters_ "

http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...th-number.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4295096

*Alan*

----------


## Michael2992

I am having a similar issue, saying that a SQL injection is detected when I am trying to post a new thread in the forum? tried several times can't find a way to get around it

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi Micheal*




> I am having a similar issue, saying that a SQL injection is detected when I am trying to post a new thread in the forum? Tried several times can't find a way to get around it



There are lots and lots of problems currently at Excel Forum with Access to the site and posting difficulties. For example, see a list of links to all the current Threads here:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4312246


If you believe your problem is similar to that reported in this Thread then you should look at the Links I gave in Post #3 of this Thread . In those referenced Threads the solutions to those problems are discussed in detail:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4312680
Also a similar problem to that discussed in this Thread and solution to that problem is discussed here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385

*Alan*

----------


## Michael2992

Thank you Alan! Hope the issues get resolved soon

----------


## Michael2992

> *Hi Micheal*
> 
> There are lots and lots of problems currently at Excel Forum with Access to the site and posting difficulties. For example, see a list of links to all the current Threads here:
> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4312246
> 
> 
> If you believe your problem is similar to that reported in this Thread then you should look at the Links I gave in Post #3 of this Thread . In those referenced Threads the solutions to those problems are discussed in detail:
> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4312680
> Also a similar problem to that discussed in this Thread and solution to that problem is discussed here:
> ...



No luck.. Tried changing my message in all possible ways and it doesn't work :/

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> No luck.. Tried changing my message in all possible ways and it doesn't work :/



That is very strange. Clearly you are able to post messages here. So that suggests still that there is something in the Message that you are trying that is upsetting the Forum Software

----------


## Michael2992

> That is very strange. Clearly you are able to post messages here. So that suggests still that there is something in the Message that you are trying that is upsetting the Forum Software



After numerous attempts, I have solved it. It had something do to with the following message: 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> After numerous attempts, I have solved it. It had something do to with the following message: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



Glad the problem is sorted  :Smilie: 

Just curious. What was tha problem excactly...  I see no problem in posting this anywhere

X,Y,Z from cell A2, or if I select Variable M, I will be able to select only T,U,P
 or this

X,Y,ZfromcellA2,orifIselectVariableM,IwillbeabletoselectonlyT,U,P

etc....


Alan

----------

